# Top Local Juices 2017 - Nominations for TOBACCO



## Andre (1/6/17)

Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2017.

Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
*Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date*.

After that date a maximum of the 10 most nominated juices in each category will enter a poll to finally decide which are the most liked locally made jooses in SA per category. Thereafter the top e-liquids will compete by way of a final poll by members for the title of the best of the best of 2017.

A juice may be nominated in more than one category if it fits. The categories are:

*Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
*Fruit*
*Tobacco*
*Bakery *(cookie, biscuit, dough, pie, donut, waffle, tart, pastry, roll, cake, bake, etc.)
*Breakfast *(cereal, yoghurt, fruit loops, etc.)
*Menthol and Mint*
*Dessert *(sweet, rich, candy, cream, nuts, custard, pudding, ice cream, etc.)
The final day for nominations will be a date determined by me - with or without notice.

Go for it - nominate your favourite TOBACCO juices in this thread! Each category will get a thread like this.

Do it in something like this way:

*VM4 Special Reserve *by Vapour Mountain
*Bertie's Sweet Nuts *by Vapbucco
*VM4 *by Vapour Mountain

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Kaizer (1/6/17)

1. *Havana Nightz* by Joose-E-Liqz
2. *Baccy Man* by Underdog Juice Co

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (1/6/17)

@Andre. Please excuse my question if it's silly. But how does one pick top local juices for the year when the year is only 6 months in?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## craigb (1/6/17)

Yiannaki said:


> @Andre. Please excuse my question if it's silly. But how does one pick top local juices for the year when the year is only 6 months in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Accounting/financial/tax year?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/6/17)

*Havanna Nights* by Joose Liq
*Tobacco Vanilla* by Black Bear Vapour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (1/6/17)

*The Roman by Old School Alchemist by far
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (1/6/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Ok so I have one in each category. DO i need to choose only 3 categories and delete the rest?
> *
> Beverage : Milked by NCV
> Fruit : Watermelon by VapeKing
> ...


Deedz u chop 
This is the TOBACCO thread. 
There's already a fruit thread and presumably the rest will come in due course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/6/17)

*POOF* by BAMF (B@D @$$ Juice Co.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (1/6/17)

craigb said:


> Deedz u chop
> This is the TOBACCO thread.
> There's already a fruit thread and presumably the rest will come in due course.


 LMAO .Ohhhhhh so I must list 3 Tobaccos LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## skola (1/6/17)

1. *Havana Nightz* by Joose-E-Liqz
2. *Baccy Man* by Underdog Juice Co
3. *Good Boy* by Wiener Vape Co.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (1/6/17)

Rogue-HHA
Goodboy- Wiener

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/6/17)

Yiannaki said:


> @Andre. Please excuse my question if it's silly. But how does one pick top local juices for the year when the year is only 6 months in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


This actually covers the period from the previous exercise, which started in April of 2016. The "2017" refers to the year of the award, which is just more practical than referring to a period.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/6/17)

Rogue - HHA
Baccy Man - Underdog Juice Co.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kilr0y ZA (1/6/17)

1. Good Boy - Wiener Vape Co.
2. Baccy Man - Underdog Juice Co.
3. Rogue - HHA

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Baker (1/6/17)

Havana Nightz by Joose-E-Liqz
Harmonia by Deity Vapes
Good Boy by Wiener Vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## LFC (1/6/17)

1. *Baccy Man* by Underdog Juice Co

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (1/6/17)

Havana nightz - Joos E Liqz
Good boy - Wiener 
Crown Royale - Pompous Pom

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Erica (1/6/17)

1. Good Boy - Wiener Vape Co.
2. Baccy Man - Underdog Juice Co.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (1/6/17)

Good Boy by Wiener Vape Co

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777 (1/6/17)

*Havana Nightz* by Joose-E-Liqz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pecunium (1/6/17)

Andre said:


> Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2017.
> 
> Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
> *Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date*.
> ...


1) Wicked Wicks - Tobacco
2) Joose-E-Liqz - Havanna Nightz
3) Good Boy - Wiener Vape Co

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (1/6/17)

1) Rogue by HHA
2) Good Boy by Wiener
3) VM4 by VM

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Mida Khan (1/6/17)

Havana Nightz - Joose-E-Liqz

Tobacco - Wicked Wicks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/6/17)

1. Havanna Nights by Joose-e-liqz
2. The Roman by Old School Alchemist
3. Cowboys Apple Pie by ELP (Vape Cartel)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (1/6/17)

Havanna Nightz- Joos
Baccy Man - Underdog Juice Co.
Tobacco - Wicked Wicks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn (1/6/17)

Deity vapes Harmonia


----------



## Schnappie (1/6/17)

1. Havana Nightz - Joose E-Liqz
2. VM4 - Vapour Mountain
3. Baccy man - Underdog juice Co

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaheed (1/6/17)

1. Havana Nights - Joose-e-liqz

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


----------



## Naeem_M (1/6/17)

Havana Nightz - Joos-Liqz 
Harmonia - Deity Vapes
Good Boy - Wiener Vape Co

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Baker (1/6/17)

Naeem_M said:


> Havana Nightz - Joos-Liqz
> Harmonia - Deity Vapes
> Good Boy - Wiener Vape Co



You just copied me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem_M (1/6/17)

Baker said:


> You just copied me!



Is that a bad thing? We have good taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (1/6/17)

VM4 - VM

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (1/6/17)

VM4 by Vapour Mountain. 

Last local one I remember. Might be End of June in SA tho... need inspiration, so the poll comes in handy. Thanks @Andre for keeping it up. No international anymore?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/6/17)

Tom said:


> VM4 by Vapour Mountain.
> 
> Last local one I remember. Might be End of June in SA tho... need inspiration, so the poll comes in handy. Thanks @Andre for keeping it up. No international anymore?


Nope, like last year - only for local, @Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (1/6/17)

Giving this one a miss


----------



## DizZa (1/6/17)

Easy.

Good Boy, WVC.

And if you ever so fortunate enough to get your paws on some Oak Aged you are in for a real treat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## OhmzRaw (1/6/17)

1) Rogue by HHA
2) Good Boy by WVC

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/6/17)

Willyza said:


> Giving this one a miss


And I am colour blind so cannot read that at all


----------



## Naeemhoosen (2/6/17)

Underdog juice co- Baccy Man
Wiener Vape Co. - Good Boy
Vapour Mountain - VM4

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Matuka (2/6/17)

Vm4 by VM
Good Boy by Wiener

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Patricia V Z (3/6/17)

The Roman - Old school alchemist
best tobacco on the market!


----------



## Monna22 (3/6/17)

The Roman - Old school alchemist omf


----------



## CW Muller (3/6/17)

Old School Alchemist - the roman


----------



## daniel craig (3/6/17)

Rogue by HHA


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (3/6/17)

Patricia V Z said:


> The Roman - Old school alchemist
> best tobacco on the market!


Did you join just to say that 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Patricia V Z (4/6/17)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Did you join just to say that
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


ofcourse i did is that a problem?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## David Naude (4/6/17)

Goodboy- Wiener

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quintiss (4/6/17)

Old School Alchemist - The Roman


----------



## TrishenM007 (4/6/17)

jooze e liqz havana nightz


----------



## ShamZ (7/6/17)

1.Havana nightz, Joose-e-liqz

2. Good boy, Weiner Vape Co

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (7/6/17)

1. Vapour Mountain - VM4 ... all the way
2. Wienervape Co - Goodboy
3. Joose eliqz - Havana Nightz

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## SirBoss (10/6/17)

Tobacco - Wicked Wicks


----------



## rev2xtc (10/6/17)

Havanna Nightz- Joose e liqz

Baccy Man - Underdog Juice Co


----------



## Andre (21/6/17)

Time is running out!

Nominate your 3 (or less) favourite local juices in this category to get them into the running for the vote off.


----------



## Viper_SA (21/6/17)

Almost wish my DIY line-up could be put to a vote, lol.


----------



## Rebel (22/6/17)

Havana Nightz - Joose-E-Liqz


----------



## Silver (1/7/17)

Havana Nightz - JOOSE-E-LIQZ
Pure Tobacco - Vape Elixir


----------

